

Ask HN: Great Press Release company? - jbrun

Hi,<p>I am launching a new project and am looking to gain some press. It is in the lifestyle industry and I need a PR company to edit and publish a release. Does anyone have any recommendations.<p>The site is http://www.makeyourgirlfriendhappy.com<p>JB
======
thewordpainter
i'm almost ready to abandon press releases. imo, they were meant for
journalists...not bloggers. bloggers want to hear from YOU. craft the story
for them & build a rapport with the ones that are your domain's
tastemakers...don't try to spread yourself too thin.

i'm no PR professional, but if you want somebody who knows how to leverage
twitter to your advantage, i'm happy to send some other pointers your way.

best of luck!

